# Nick



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Io mi rendo conto di non fidarmi di un nick.
Ma zero proprio.
Eppure ci "parlo". Anche in mp. Non è una brutta persona ma mi ha scritto cose da brutta persona, senza fare un passo indietro.
Molti scrivono brutte cose, ma me ne fotto, eppure questo nick...

Mah...non so nemmeno perchè l'ho scritto, ma ce l'avevo lì.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

io non mi fido,perché sono una che si fida troppo .
una volta che ho scelto le persone con cui stare esse hanno la mia fiducia totale e disarmata.
perciò mi tutelo


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6614 ha detto:
			
		

> io non mi fido,perché sono una che si fida troppo .
> una volta che ho scelto le persone con cui stare esse hanno la mia fiducia totale e disarmata.
> perciò mi tutelo


anche io mi fido troppo, ma è una mia prerogativa.
Sono aperta e prima che qualcuno mi faccia pensare male di lui ce ne vuole davvero molto. Ma molto.

Ci tengo a sottolineare che questo nick non lo reputo cattivo e sono assolutamente certa che anche in caso di mie confidenze (che non avverranno mai) non mi "tradirebbe".
Ma ha scritto cose cattive, che scritte da idioti non hanno nessuna valenza, ma se sono scritte da persone che sanno cos'è la sofferenza e portano avanti la loro tesi palesemente sbagliata senza chiedere scusa...

No. 
Non mi fido.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6614 ha detto:
			
		

> io non mi fido,perché sono una che si fida troppo .
> una volta che ho scelto le persone con cui stare esse hanno la mia fiducia totale e disarmata.
> perciò mi tutelo


in parte ti assomiglio.
tendenzialmente quando decido di fidarmi lo faccio totalmente. L'ho fatto con alcuni nick qui dentro.
Non riesco a tutelarmi peró. Purtroppo sono amcora convinta che l'amicizia sia una delle cose più importanti della mia vita.
se mi fossi tutelata avrei perso la possibilità di avere amici importanti.
certo ho preso delle belle xantonate con pugnalate annesse ma se metto sulla bilancia il tutto aver incontrato qualche stronzo non cancella la fortuna di aver incontrato delle belle persone


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6615 ha detto:
			
		

> anche io mi fido troppo, ma è una mia prerogativa.
> Sono aperta e prima che qualcuno mi faccia pensare male di lui ce ne vuole davvero molto. Ma molto.
> 
> Ci tengo a sottolineare che questo nick non lo reputo cattivo e sono assolutamente certa che anche in caso di mie confidenze (che non avverranno mai) non mi "tradirebbe".
> ...



se una persona scrive cose cattive, e in maniera reiterata , quindi _pensa cattivo , __saro' matematicamente certa che domani la stessa cattiveria l affidera' a cio' che gli racconto._


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6626 ha detto:
			
		

> se una persona scrive cose cattive, e in maniera reiterata , quindi _pensa cattivo , __saro' matematicamente certa che domani la stessa cattiveria l affidera' a cio' che gli racconto._



No, non ha scritto cattiverie su di me in maniera reiterata, anzi. Non è mai un nick maleducato e spesso mi trovo d'accordo con quello che dice.
Sono certissima che non sia una persona cattiva, anzi. Ma credo che sia troppo pieno di se stesso per riconoscere un errore.
la cattiveria non mi  fa paura. Mi fa paura il non capire quando si è davvero esagerato e nonostante l'evidenza si continua a portare avanti la propria tesi, mettendo in mezzo cose che assolutamente non c'entrano.
Nello specifico è stato un post solo. O meglio, con questo nick a volte mi sono presa ma poi finisce a tarallucci e vino perchè comunque io ho stima del nick. Credo che soffra. E che non abbia le persone giuste vicino. Credo nella vita sia forte e prevaricante. 
Ho cercato il confronto su quel post ed è stato rifiutato. O meglio. Mi ha nuovamente aggredita, mettendo in mezzo sue e solo sue idee che nulla avevano a che fare in quel contesto.
Quindi no. Il nick non è cattivo, anzi.
Ma è proprio perchè non ha capito la gravità delle sue parole in quel contesto  e anzi, credo non lo ricordi nemmeno, ecco.

E per assurdo sono assolutamente convinta che se gli facessi una confidenza mai mi tradirebbe.
Riconosco il suo valore di genere, ma quelle parole e il seguente atteggiamento non mi fanno fidare.


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque sto facendo un discorso inutile.
Era solo perchè mi è tornato sott'occhio quel commento.
E mi ha fatto arrabbiare il fatto che questo nick semplicemente oggi, si sia dimenticato di avere scritto una cosa del genere. E portata avanti.
Nonostante.

La chiudo qui perchè mi sta partendo l'embolo


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6627 ha detto:
			
		

> No, non ha scritto cattiverie su di me in maniera reiterata, anzi. Non è mai un nick maleducato e spesso mi trovo d'accordo con quello che dice.
> Sono certissima che non sia una persona cattiva, anzi. Ma credo che sia troppo pieno di se stesso per riconoscere un errore.
> la cattiveria non mi  fa paura. Mi fa paura il non capire quando si è davvero esagerato e nonostante l'evidenza si continua a portare avanti la propria tesi, mettendo in mezzo cose che assolutamente non c'entrano.
> Nello specifico è stato un post solo. O meglio, con questo nick a volte mi sono presa ma poi finisce a tarallucci e vino perchè comunque io ho stima del nick. Credo che soffra. E che non abbia le persone giuste vicino. Credo nella vita sia forte e prevaricante.
> ...



tebe, avevo compreso che di te, a te, non avesse detto nulla di cattivo. Si, questo lo avevo capito.

ma perchè non le/gli esprimi tutto questo? direttamente intendo.


se ti fa partire l embolo è perchè per te è importante comprendere lei /lui, come magari altrettanto lo sarà per questi.

Non è cosi semplice potersi comprendere attraverso questo tipo di comunicazione, anzi. e magari ne varrebbe la pena.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6629 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, avevo compreso che di te, a te, non avesse detto nulla di cattivo. Si, questo lo avevo capito.
> 
> ma perchè non le/gli esprimi tutto questo? direttamente intendo.
> 
> ...


L'ho già fatto. Ho già spiegato ma ha continuato nella sua strada, non capendo.
Mi fa partire l'embolo perchè ha dimostrato una cattiveria e un ottusità che mi ha spiazzata, soprattutto perchè nonostante io abbia comunicato tutto quanto sopra, il nick è stato semplicemente sordo.
E il fatto che abbia sputato tanta cattiveria, per poi oggi di fatto esserselo dimenticato...ho fatto due +due.
Ovvero.
Non mi fido.

E mi dispiace perchè penso sia persona di valore.
Credo che se le dicessi questo, porytando come ho già fatto, le prove, semplicemente continuerebbe a fare orecchie da mercante.
Non combatto contro gli ottusi che sentono le scuse date come un fallimento


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

_Non combatto contro gli ottusi che sentono le scuse date come un fallimento

_
fallimento tuo?


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6635 ha detto:
			
		

> _Non combatto contro gli ottusi che sentono le scuse date come un fallimento
> 
> _
> fallimento tuo?


Mi sto riferendo al nick,  Il soggetto era lui e mi sembra evidente che  parlavo degli ottusi che non chiedono scusa nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.
Io sono una che chiede scusa molto, nella vita di qua infatti è una delle cose che mi fanno apprezzare e mi sono riconosciute nonostante il mio caratterino.

Se era una domanda mirata invece, considerato che hai l'abitudine di leggermi ma non leggermi, ovvero trasformare nella tua testa ciò che scrivo presupponendo, allora a quale fallimento ti riferisci? O riferiresti?
Il flap non vale. E la genitrice nemmeno.
Entrambi li sento come un grosso fallimento personale, ma lo sanno anche i sassi di Lothar:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

ma cosa stai dicendo? perchè credi che stia eleborando quello che ho letto?

non avevo capito a chi ti riferissi, tutto qui.

comunque se lo consideri ottuso nn  vedo quale problema ti stia ponendo.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

e comunque tebe, nella frase :" non combatto gli ottusi.." il soggetto sei tu, non gli ottusi, per quello che non capivo.


se considero una persona ottusa , nel momento in cui m 'impunto perchè non capisce qualcosa o non lo considero ottuso oppure è perchè voglio piacergli per forza.

spero di essermi fatta capire a sto giro.


----------

